# المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن غير حديدية



## محمود نعيم (4 أبريل 2010)

اريد ان اعطيكم لمحة عن المعالجات الحرارية غير حديدية:
هناك معادن عدة قابلةلتعديل خواصها عن طريق المعالجات الحرارية ومنها:
1- الألومنيوم::7:
يمكن معالجة خواص سبائك الألومنيوم بالمعالجات الحرارية بتسخينها لدرجة حرارة تتراوح بين(490سْ و500سْ) ثم تبريده ومنثم إعادة تسخينه إلى درجة حرارة أقل.

2- النحاس الاصفر::34:
بعد تشكيل النحاس الأصفر على البارد تزداد درجة صلادته مما يتطلب إجراء عملية التخمير بتسخينه إلى درجة حرارة تتراوح بين(590سْ و600سْ) وتبريده. ولا يؤثر معدل التبريد على العملية.

3-النحاس الأحمر::81:
يخمر النحاس الأحمر كتخمير النحاس الأصفر إلا أنه يبرد بالماء أو يترك ليبرد ببطء إلى درجة حرارة الغرفة. 

:85: وشكراً...........:56:


----------



## trtoot (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودالعسكري (27 أغسطس 2011)

زمن وجود الشغله داخل فرن المعالجه الحراريه كيف يتم تحديده


----------

